# Small Mobile Phones - Any Recommendations



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a bit out of the loop on small phones in this smart phone era.

What I am looking for is a small (or smallest?) mobile phone available. Ideally with mini usb charging and rounded corners/edges.

Have had a google about but not getting very far.

Cheers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

A clam-shell might be the best option?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a very neat small nokia which has metal buttons and battery cover which I like a lot.

Can't find it on the Nokia UK website, perhaps it was recently obsolete.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A clam-shell might be the best option?



This was the first thought.
Had looked at the Samsung E1150i but wanted something smaller and with mini usb charging


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Forgot about the mini-USB. Disregard me.


----------



## MrKav (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperia-mini-pro?cc=gb&lc=en

I have this one in black if you're interested? It's set for O2!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2011)

It doesn't have USB charging as far as I know but they don't come much smaller than the nokia 7280. It's about the size of a lipstick.







Personally I couldn't use something like this. My favourite ever diddy phone was the nokia 6100. Dead small and easy to use.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

MrKav said:


> http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperia-mini-pro?cc=gb&lc=en
> 
> I have this one in black if you're interested? It's set for O2!



That is very generous.
Trying to find the dimensions of this?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

This one's pretty diddy:






101.3mm x 59.4mm x 12.4mm 3.99" x 2.34" x 0.49"
http://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-wildfire-s/index.page?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Does it need to be a smart-phone Bajjy?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 2, 2011)

Or just very very small?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is very generous.
> Trying to find the dimensions of this?


The xperia x10 mini pro is slightly smaller than that one - :

- 90.0 x 52.0 x 17.0 mm
 - 3.5 x 2.0 x 0.7 inches

Vs

92.0 × 53.0 × 18.0 mm
3.6 × 2.1 × 0.7 inches


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Small is key here.

Thinking along these lines:


----------



## MrKav (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is very generous.
> Trying to find the dimensions of this?



This should help:

http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_xperia_x10_mini_pro-3147.php


----------



## MrKav (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Small is key here.
> 
> Thinking along these lines:


Haha! Ah now that's a tad smaller than mine, though I can try constructing you one out of a matchbox and some quality street wrappers? lol


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you trying to smuggle a phone into a prison or something? Can see why rounded corners would be important.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah, you need this phone then:





http://www.shenit.com/blog/2011/03/...signed-for-japanese-woman-vibrates-perfectly/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah, he's blatantly wanting to stick it up his bum.
is 'vibrate' a dealmaker?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Vibrate would be a bonus but not essential


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Are you trying to smuggle a phone into a prison or something? Can see why rounded corners would be important.



Smuggle is such an ugly word


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Get this one. Fits up the arse easy. Allegedly.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


>


I have the Wildfire S, it's a nice little phone - does have curved edges , pretty good web access and that - phone memory is a bit shit - but I think a lot of phones have this issue - SD cards aren't very expensive


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 2, 2011)

Xperia mini


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2011)

Get bigger hands you freak.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the requirement.


----------

